# My Serrasalmus Rhombeus ''10'' Diamond Peru



## skubiskubi (May 15, 2012)

*My Serrasalmus rhombeus ''10'' Diamond Peru *


----------



## skubiskubi (May 15, 2012)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZCaQaUUDSM&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice fish!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------

